# Big Band, Riddle, Mancini, Jerry Hey



## Gene Pool (Jul 24, 2020)

Are there any 3rd party libraries available for SP that are suitable for—to put it generically—big band/jazz combo and/or Riddle/Mancini and/or Jerry Hey/pop/fusion type of arranging?

I'm guessing the answer is no, since there's nothing outside of SP that's good for it, but want to check first before I write it off.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 24, 2020)

Samplemodeling brass, Audiomodeling saxes, and double the top voice with Screaming Trumpet from Realitone. Best to have a breath- or windcontroller.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 24, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Samplemodeling brass, Audiomodeling saxes, and double the top voice with Screaming Trumpet from Realitone. Best to have a breath- or windcontroller.


He was asking about libraries for StaffPad. We do know that Glory Days from OT is coming because it was in a video David he posted (you can briefly see it in the instrument pane). I remember recently taking with David Hearn about that and he’s wondered how that leaked out. I said it was clearly shown in one of his own videos. D’oh!!


----------



## Gene Pool (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks guys.

Are there any examples of the modeling brass and sax stuff in tight voicings and the like? Do the brass include cups, harmons, plungers and buckets?

In addition to brass and saxes, I'm also looking for what I gather is a bit of a fantasy on my part, which is the type of string proportions AND playing one would hear on the old Riddle/Sinatra and Mancini arrangements—with scoops, falls and all that stylistic goodness. I know there are a couple of libraries with small sections, but they don't have the nuances you gotta have.

And those cool 50's flutes would be nice—3 piccolos unison, 3 flutes unison, 3 alto flutes unison, 3 bass flutes unison, again, stylistic to the genre.

I wonder if there might be an untapped market in this regard. I'd love to have this type of stuff.


----------

